# wunderschöne Garmin Halterung für Vorbau *neu*



## sebastiancupra (1. November 2017)

Biete eine nagelneue Halterung, passend für alle Garmin Edge Modelle außer dem Edge 1000. Die genaue Bezeichnung ist: Mount 27 PRO, Zipp Service Course.

Die Halterung wird direkt am Vorbau angebracht und sorgt damit für eine wunderschöne cleane Optik. Der Halter besteht aus 6082er Aluminium, CNC gefräst.
Passt an Vorbauten mit einem Lochabstand von 27 mm. Die längeren Stahlschrauben (M5 x 30 mm) sind im Lieferumfang enthalten.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...halterung-fuer-vorbau-neu-/744183821-230-1780


----------



## platt_ziege (13. Februar 2018)

die halterung ist ja wohl schon verkauft, oder?
wo hattest du sie denn her und was hattest du bezahlt?

danke schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

